# Women in the Military



## hollygold (9 Feb 2021)

Hello, my name is Holly. I am a Canadian Army Brat that is currently living in Riga, Latvia with my father who has been posted here for three years for OP Reassurance. We are currently in our third and final year here before we return home to Canada, it has been a great journey here. No longer a dependent of my father, as I met my husband here (the life of an army brat is never boring).

I have spent the last three years here studying Cultural and Social Anthropology at the University of Latvia. I am currently preparing to write my Bachelor Thesis. The topic is about women in the Military. Historically, the military has been defined as a traditional masculine institution. Yet women have not been absent from the concerns and trails of war or service. The purpose of my thesis is to explore the experiences of women in the service.

If you are a woman who served or is currently serving within the Military and are interested in talking to me about the topic, please send me a private message! Please do not comment on this post, this is just so I can protect your privacy. The thesis will be completely confidential and will not include your name (you will be given a pseudonym) or your age (it will be generalized age). If you would like to have a zoom or skype call that would be great, but if you would prefer to fill out a survey instead that too would be great!

The survey (it will not collect you email): https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...KQU-PsgMNjbyIPSLlr-Ao4tw/viewform?usp=sf_link

Thank you for your time!


----------

